# New R5 Red Top Tube or Team Velocio



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, was wondering if anybody has seen the Velocio frame in person or has one. Is the frame matte in finish and hard to keep clean. I have to decide between the 2 available color choices have read that matte finish is very hard to kept clean. Any input will be appreciated. Also, is the frame durable have been reading about cracked frames online with cervelos hope this wont be a problem.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

The biggest problems with cracked frames were 8-10 years ago. Even then they honored the warranty. I had an 08 R3 that had the BB crack.... I just ordered a closeout R5 frame and got a killer deal from my LBS, red top tube. New bike day coming soon!


----------

